# few questions



## cyberange (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I have been registered for a while but I had never posted on this forum before ...
I have a few question about immigration in new Zealand 
I'm french and actually living in new Caledonia .
At the beginning with my husband we would like to go in Australia but we are "out of order" because of our age ... more than 45 = trash can for Aussies  well it doesn't matter New Zealand seems to be a very good place indeed  we felt in love with Dunedin but we also like Auckland, Wellington and Hamilton .
My husband got solid skills in IT ( CIO/CTO ) with more than 20 years of XP. he's in the skilled occupation list. 
he is followed by a recruitment agency, at the beginning he received a follow-up email per day, but since a few days almost nothing :confused2: we don't know why .we relaunch them regularly, on our side continue to look for a job .
I would like to know if someone went through this type of agency and got a job?
I also see some advertising for immigration agent/recruiter for Zarelsie van der Merwe is Does anyone know her ?
Thank's by advance for your reviews and tips :clap2:

PS : my husband will come in New Zealand in march for IELTS Exam and get interview with recruiters and why not employer  ( in auckland and Dunedin )


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

cyberange said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been registered for a while but I had never posted on this forum before ...
> I have a few question about immigration in new Zealand
> I'm french and actually living in new Caledonia .
> ...


I guess because recruiters or recruitment agencies work on commission and are paid by the employers that use them to find people that can fill their vacancies. Unless you are a sure bet the recruiters will be reluctant to spend working hours on your file....or your husbands as they're unlikely to see any quick returns since you and your husband do not have any right to live and work in NZ. They'll be more inclined to spend their time filling those roles with people who are already in NZ with the right to live and work. Unless you have the skills and experience desperately needed by an NZ employer it'll be really difficult to gain any progress.
Even in my experience, it was a waste of time being registered with a recruitment agency. They were useless and they were one of the most recognized in NZ. They screwed me around for a month before I sacked them and did it myself and within a couple months had two job offers.
I don't know the immigration agent/recruiter you have stated. Unlikely that anyone has. Maybe better to research her on the internet. try google and/or LinkedIn to find out who she works for ?

I expect your husband didn't get to NZ because of Covid-19 and the restrictions in place ?
It is unlikely any migration will occur for at least 12-18 months. It is highly likely NZ's borders will remain closed for many many months even after lockdown restrictions are lifted.


----------

